# Price of Sony Ericsson K790i?



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

Guys I'am thinking of upgrading from the Nokia 3230 to Sony Ericsson K790i.Guys can u help me with the price of the K790i in Calcutta?Moreover do u guys think its better to wait for the K800i?


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 26, 2006)

For K790i it costs ---- around *Rs.22,899/-*

check out the prices in the following site

*www.univercell.in/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2006)

the only diff wid k800i is the addition of 3g. i'd say stick wid k790i. 3g services aint yet rolled out here!


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

N 93 uses a 3x opti zoom however with a 3.2mp digi zoom camera I guess Sony ericsson k800i has a better camera quality.


----------



## aku (Sep 27, 2006)

btw... is sony releasin ne nu symbian based fone?


----------



## coolendra (Sep 30, 2006)

k790i = 20990 /- in delhi....
k790i = 21500 /- in kolkata...


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 4, 2006)

@ coolendra : thanx 4 the price update man.I think its more wise to wait a couple of days so that the price comes down to 16-17k.

Moreover with 3G about to get launched soon makes more sense to wait for K800i instead of the K790i


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 3, 2006)

Anybody has the latest price of the phone?
Chk out the comparison between k790i and k750i
*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=in&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pp1&zone=pp#view=phones&cdl=1&detail=0&cmp=1&acc_cid=0&cid=0&cmp_id0=10409&cmp_id1=10242&pid_type=phone&acc_pid=0&pid=0


----------



## soham (Dec 3, 2006)

The price is now 17.5k  . Check out at www.indiagsm.com .


----------



## techtronic (Dec 3, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> The price is now 17.5k  . Check out at www.indiagsm.com .



Thanks


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 3, 2006)

^^^thanx for the info.....guess the best price range to pick up that phone wud be around 14-15k to which the price will fall in 3-4 months.


----------



## soham (Dec 4, 2006)

Still the current price is very good. The cheapest for 3MP camera phone. And one of the best too.


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 4, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> N 93 uses a 3x opti zoom however with a 3.2mp digi zoom camera I guess Sony ericsson k800i has a better camera quality.



FYI, optical zoom is actually far better than digital zoom. Digital zoom only crops the image, while optical zoom actually zooms in on what your aiming at.

read more:

```
*www.photoxels.com/article-optical-digital-zoom.html
```


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 4, 2006)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> FYI, optical zoom is actually far better than digital zoom. Digital zoom only crops the image, while optical zoom actually zooms in on what your aiming at.
> 
> read more:
> 
> ...


 
I understand that optical zoom is pure zoom and digital zoom is breaking up pixels and expanding it..........but if u read reviews then u'll understand that the k790i has better cam quality than n93


----------



## Stick (Dec 6, 2006)

K790i have some sort of problems, I come across some complaint thread for same, better wait 1-2 month and decide. To know any problem just google with.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 6, 2006)

^^wat kind of problems r u talking about...can u explain plz?Did u use the phone?Wats ur source?I think the thing thats bad about the phone is that 3G is missing.


----------



## myhotdog (Dec 8, 2006)

I think k790i too has optical zoom ?


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 9, 2006)

^^no it doesnt have opti zoom


----------



## Stick (Dec 10, 2006)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> btw... is sony releasin ne nu symbian based fone?



Yes! Its already Launched!  Just check sony ericsson official website


----------



## myhotdog (Dec 10, 2006)

what is the latest price in delhi ?


----------



## soham (Dec 10, 2006)

The w950i is a Symbian based phone. Also is the P990i. The k790i camera has the best flash in the market. It is a xenon flash usually found in digital cameras.
__________
Auto Focus and Macro mode are also very good.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 11, 2006)

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=in&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pm1_1&zone=pm&mcid=83

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=in&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pip1&zone=pp&pid=10409


----------



## myhotdog (Dec 13, 2006)

one of my friend saying k790i is now 15k in delhi


----------



## Stick (Dec 14, 2006)

15K Really??????????????

Any one have any quote for K790i from other part of Indiaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont think so....chkd prices yesterday and its still 18-18.5K in Cal.
Guess it'll be down to 15K in about 1 months time


----------



## myhotdog (Dec 14, 2006)

i'm talking about delhi


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 10, 2007)

*Bought the Sony Ericsson K790i Cybershot phone on the 4th of this month for Rs.17500/- *
*Do u guys think the price is right in Calcutta?*
__________
Miss the symbian aspect of Nokia but if u consider as a phone the cybershot's an awesome 3.2cybershot cam,a mp3 player & a radio which comes bundled with a phone!!!!


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 10, 2007)

There is no match for the camera quality of K790i. Its the best.

Its price is good. Form which shop did you buy it??


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes I would like to agree to that as I  compared the night time pics taken on my colleague's N93 to my K790i.....they dont even compare.....no matter how good the cam is Nokia still has problems of grainy pics after the sun sets  ...on the other hand the k790i flash works wonders at pitch black environs.....anyways one observation is that the flash if used during the day burns the images......

^^If u are from Cal then probably u'd know Bhajanlal's next to theatre road Kookie jar....


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm from Kolkata. Using K800i. I usually buy from Capital Chowringhee or Raj Telepoint at Fancy Market. They sell original and give the best price for me. Will check your shop. Enjoy.


----------



## Stick (Feb 10, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Bought the Sony Ericsson K790i Cybershot phone on the 4th of this month for Rs.17500/- *
> *Do u guys think the price is right in Calcutta?*
> __________
> Miss the symbian aspect of Nokia but if u consider as a phone the cybershot's an awesome 3.2cybershot cam,a mp3 player & a radio which comes bundled with a phone!!!!



As you already bought it now this question is out


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

k790i is 16.8k in manish market...


----------

